# Hello all and War Eagle



## Stillluvmywife (May 2, 2019)

Hi, First let me say something like the callers do on talk radio. They always use long time listener first time caller so I guess I could say long time reader first time poster :laugh:

My home is in Alabama but lets make sure everyone knows I'm not an Alabama fan at all. My favorite college teams is the Auburn Tigers.... WDE!!! a close second place for favorite team is whoever Alabama is playing that week....LOL. 
I'm 54 years old and have been married the past 34 years to bride #1 and she will always be number one and the only one. We have two children who are grown, married and now bringing us the joy of our life in 4 grandchildren.

I enjoy spending time with the family doing pretty much anything except attending beauty pageants but if one of the girls is in a pageant you can bet that Pa and Nana will be there to cheer them on. I love sports but college football would have to be my favorite followed by college basketball. I enjoy the NFL but its not a must have and I don't watch any NBA or MLB at all. I once followed all the professional teams in each of the 3 major sports but got tired of watching players each years make millions upon millions to play a game and at the same time complain about how mistreated players are. I can watch spoiled babies anywhere so why waste my time watching them dressed up in a jersey. 

I'm a business owner and consider myself to be moderate with a leaning to the conservative side on most issues. 

I look forward to sharing some time with all of you and if I post something that makes zero sense just hang with me and we will get in straightened out.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi! Welcome on board!


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I begrudgingly tell you hello....

At least you aren't a Vols fan....

😄


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Roll Tide!!! :wink2::laugh:

Welcome aboard.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Lila said:


> Roll Tide!!! <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" ></a><a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" ></a>
> 
> Welcome aboard.


My sis!!


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

RTR War Eagle!! ******* county just north of Hunstsville. Now I have moved around about but am looking to buy some property along the gulf shores, but you folks in LA may beat me senseless as I bleed Crimson Red!!! RTR


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> I begrudgingly tell you hello....
> 
> At least you aren't a Vols fan....
> 
> 😄



Yeah, ****ing Rocky Top...


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Stillluvmywife said:


> Hi, First let me say something like the callers do on talk radio. They always use long time listener first time caller so I guess I could say long time reader first time poster :laugh:
> 
> *My home is in Alabama but lets make sure everyone knows I'm not an Alabama fan at all. My favorite college teams is the Auburn Tigers*.... WDE!!! a close second place for favorite team is whoever Alabama is playing that week....LOL.
> I'm 54 years old and have been married the past 34 years to bride #1 and she will always be number one and the only one. We have two children who are grown, married and now bringing us the joy of our life in 4 grandchildren.
> ...


You, and like, a minority:wink2: of HALF OF ALABAMA.


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

Lila said:


> Roll Tide!!! :wink2::laugh:
> 
> Welcome aboard.


You tell him Lila RTR around here!!!:smile2:


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Not a Bama fan either.

Welcome to TAM. We look forward to letting you confuse us, as we all confuse each other. We are a bunch of fricken geniuses here, so welcome to the think tank.

You will really enjoy @SunCMars. It’s like hanging out with a super extra smart version of The Riddler. :grin2:


----------

